# Bonus Time 2 day minimum



## easyrider (Nov 14, 2020)

I was trying to see my options for bonus time as we travel across the country to our destination. We usually stay at the Running Y for a night on our way to destinations south of us. Oddly , I can't book bonus time for one night so I call in to see what is happening. Bonus time was changed to a two night minimum even if there is a night with no other nights in front of it because of Covid and cleaning procedures. I'm not sure how this helps with cleaning. 

I also asked about Moab and was told that it wouldn't be done this year.

Bill


----------



## CO skier (Nov 14, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I was trying to see my options for bonus time as we travel across the country to our destination. We usually stay at the Running Y for a night on our way to destinations south of us. Oddly , I can't book bonus time for one night so I call in to see what is happening. Bonus time was changed to a two night minimum even if there is a night with no other nights in front of it because of Covid and cleaning procedures. I'm not sure how this helps with cleaning.
> 
> I also asked about Moab and was told that it wouldn't be done this year.
> 
> Bill


It is not just Bonus Time.  The whole system now requires a two night minimum.

Stay up to date with the WM webpage









						Discover WorldMark by Wyndham timeshare vacations.
					

Find more time to share with WorldMark by Wyndham. Discover 200+ resorts in sought-after destinations and begin planning your timeshare vacation today.




					www.worldmarktheclub.com


----------



## rhonda (Nov 14, 2020)

Yep .. this was part of the change introduced (and discussed on TUG) back in August.  Two thoughts:
a) I continue to hold hope the early check-out time and banning of 1-night stays are temporary to Covid-19 operations.
b) I appreciated that many of the BoD Candidate statements were platforms for sounding the trumpets concerning these changes!  (Nicely done, candidates! Thx)


----------



## CO skier (Nov 14, 2020)

rhonda said:


> b) I appreciated that many of the BoD Candidate statements were platforms for sounding the trumpets concerning these changes!  (Nicely done, candidates! Thx)


I must have missed something.  I did not hear any "trumpets" when I read the candidates' statements.

Rick Fell's idea of "freezing 2021 member dues at 2020 levels" shows a complete lack of understanding of WorldMark's (and any other timeshare's) budgetary challenges.

Myle Hammond's assessment of the Guest Certificate reveals a complete lack of understanding of how more availability is freed to all owners.

The other candidate statements were the usual milquetoast.  No one offered viable solutions to the challenges faced by WorldMark the Club.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wyndham's leadership/action over the past several years is easily demonstrated in the continuing decline in the Membership numbers.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 17, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Wyndham's leadership/action over the past several years is easily demonstrated in the continuing decline in the Membership numbers.


How, then, do you explain the increasing credit ownership by members over the past several years?

Could it be that more owners are finding more availability as a result of the recent changes to the Guidelines?


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 17, 2020)

The Number of Members has been trending down. The average size of an Account has been going up. The growing of Account size started before all the changes. The recent changes (GC, Check out time, loss of single night stays) IMHO will likely stop this growth.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 17, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> The Number of Members has been trending down. The average size of an Account has been going up. The growing of Account size started before all the changes. The recent changes (GC, Check out time, loss of single night stays) IMHO will likely stop this growth.



Earlier this year Wyndham expressed the view that their best customers for timeshare purchases are existing owners.  I don't recall whether that was limited to the Club Wyndham side of the business or included WorldMark.  In any case, I don't see why the markets would be distinct from each other in that regard.  As a natural result, one should expect that the average size of an account would go up; there's also the inevitable loss of smaller accounts that were sold to folks that don't continue to own for whatever reason.

Exacerbating that would be the trend to add higher cost resorts to the mix, i.e., the Austin ones and other ones that cost a lot more credits to book in the Presidential suites.  I don't pretend to have a crystal ball for what future growth would be for WorldMark, but if the recent changes do slow or stop the growth, I would expect that the features of the system will be again be modified in order to restore it.  Wyndham is not in the business in order to wind it down and makes their profits by selling additional credits to existing owners or new accounts to non-owners.  Just my two cents; they got a lot of my dollars already....


----------



## dgalati (Nov 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Earlier this year Wyndham expressed the view that their best customers for timeshare purchases are existing owners.  I don't recall whether that was limited to the Club Wyndham side of the business or included WorldMark.  In any case, I don't see why the markets would be distinct from each other in that regard.  As a natural result, one should expect that the average size of an account would go up; there's also the inevitable loss of smaller accounts that were sold to folks that don't continue to own for whatever reason.
> 
> Exacerbating that would be the trend to add higher cost resorts to the mix, i.e., the Austin ones and other ones that cost a lot more credits to book in the Presidential suites.  I don't pretend to have a crystal ball for what future growth would be for WorldMark, but if the recent changes do slow or stop the growth, I would expect that the features of the system will be again be modified in order to restore it.  Wyndham is not in the business in order to wind it down and makes their profits by selling additional credits to existing owners or new accounts to non-owners.  Just my two cents; they got a lot of my dollars already....


IMHO Wyndham's best customers are the ones that buy developer then use Ovations to exit. Wyndham makes the most money taking back ownership with Ovations for $0 then reselling the free inventory at developer $$$$$$ pricing. Why build new resorts when you have a continuous supply of free inventory? It is a business plan many companies would envy. I will also make it clear Ovations is a great marketing plan to eliminate the Exit companies from taking advantage of owners and charging them thousands to exit.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 18, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> The Number of Members has been trending down.


The downward trend started more than a decade ago and has no correlation to "recent changes."

The number of members peaked at 275,000 in 2008.  Then the Great Recession hit.  By 2012, the number of members was down to 240,000.  There were no significant guideline changes during this time.  It was "pocket book" issues and repossessions, just like now.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

ARDA claims that there was 9 years of significant growth from 2010 - 2019 regarding timeshare property sales and ownership. The trend was up until this year because of Covid 19. Besides the loss of income causing low timeshare sales it is the loss of non-owner tourists attending presentations that causes a down trend in sales. Sales should rebound eventually but low sales through developers in timeshare properties will take a while. Being that timeshare mf are not as much as a priority as many other bills there will likely be a huge amount of defaults in mf by some owners stretched thin on funds because of the Covid issues.  

Bill


----------

